# Australian Investment Education or Elite Futures Mastery?



## Cares (6 August 2012)

Has anyone here any experience trading with Australian Financial Education or what used to be Elite Futures Mastery?!?

They are making the rounds at the moment and I went along to hear Harry Dent, who was only there in 'spirit' oh and by a pre-recorded video. I can't say I agree with his Deflationary views or investing in American properties but all the same it was very interesting.
Then came the sales pitch and you'd better sign up today to get this bargain price on Brokerage services from AFE.

I initially did sign up whoo but then felt very ill at ease having done so and cancelled.
Don't know why I felt this way and was thus wanting an unbiased opinions good or bad from people who had traded with them.

Haha call me funny but I get cold feet when it's an on the spot decision to spend $6000 for training and advice etc and then thousands more to start my trading account.

I would appreciate hearing from anyone who had traded with them and followed their tips.


----------



## beware (6 May 2013)

Please read the Blog below

http://australianinvestmenteducation.blogspot.com.au


----------



## Cares (6 May 2013)

beware said:


> Please read the Blog below
> 
> http://australianinvestmenteducation.blogspot.com.au




Thanks 'Beware'...well it looks like I made the right choice then, most people that were there did sign up and I got updates from a couple that said exactly the same as you 'They must have taking the wrong trades so tried them all then only lost their money quicker.'

Well done in warning people


----------



## Gearbox91 (27 May 2015)

*Australian Investment Education*

Hi,  New to the forum. 
Does anybody have any recent experience with the company Australian Investment Education or Andrew Baxter?


----------



## acinvestor13 (2 July 2015)

*Re: Australian Investment Education*



Gearbox91 said:


> Hi,  New to the forum.
> Does anybody have any recent experience with the company Australian Investment Education or Andrew Baxter?




Yes, I did join and opened an account and my account balance diminished quicker than any other investment I made.  Would have been better if I left my money on my savings account even without any interest at least the balance didnt change.


----------



## freebird54 (16 August 2016)

*Halifax brokers/Australian Investment Education/Andrew Baxter*

It seems all the standing order clients are being moved into a fund with performance fees - anyone any idea why?

They are doing Seminars all round the country soon

Grange Capital Management Growth Plus Fund is the name - I cannot find it's performance anywhere


----------



## minwa (16 August 2016)

*Re: Halifax brokers/Australian Investment Education/Andrew Baxter*



freebird54 said:


> Grange Capital Management Growth Plus Fund is the name - I cannot find it's performance anywhere




It's only launched in 2016, doubt it will have any performance. 

Also keep this in mind:

GRANGE CAPITAL MANAGEMENT PTY LTD is an authorised representative of Australian Mutual Holdings Limited (AR 001243081) – ABN 90 155 182 137 (AFSL 295393). 

Australian Mutual Holdings have misrepresented performance before.

http://asic.gov.au/about-asic/media...ngs-pays-penalties-for-misleading-statements/


----------



## freebird54 (17 August 2016)

*Re: Halifax brokers/Australian Investment Education/Andrew Baxter*



minwa said:


> It's only launched in 2016, doubt it will have any performance.
> 
> Also keep this in mind:
> 
> ...





\Thanks for that - BBY it seems has lost funds held in broker accounts - see latest KPMG report

The fund is very active - anyone in it?


----------



## d716ag (4 February 2019)

beware said:


> Please read the Blog below
> 
> http://australianinvestmenteducation.blogspot.com.au





Really interesting that this blog is not longer available.....  but the original text is backed up here:

https://web.archive.org/web/20141107042133/http://australianinvestmenteducation.blogspot.com/

or you can just read it below:


*Tuesday, 30 April 2013*
* Australian Investment Education, Andrew Baxter *

Im writing this Blog to warn people of the company Australian Investment Education. They are a Queensland based company that provide Share/Stocks/Forex trade recommendations. The company owner is Andrew Baxter. He has a few people that work for him like Matt Dibbs and Jeremy Brownjohn.

The main reason that I'm warning you about these guys is because when I was presented with the opportunity to join the group, I tried to do some research on them and couldn't find anything for or against them. In todays world where anyone can give their two cents worth on the internet I immediately thought that was suspicious.

I first herd about the Australian Investment Education at a motivational seminar, Andrew Baxter was on stage and ill admit he makes a good salesman, he obviously got me hook line and sinker, said that no experience was necessary and anyone could do it. So I signed up there on the spot. $5000 later and I had a log into the Australian Investment Education members area.

I had a free pass to their seminar in the Gold coast. So I waited to trade until I had been to the seminar to make sure I was confident on what I was doing. The seminar was going ok UNTIL on the last day Andrew asked the people wanting to take "the next step" into another room. Everyone went next door to have a look. What did we see?? Andrew Baxter's NEXT LEVEL. $20k to become a Elite member, what does it get you? Well not much more than what you had before. I think out of a room of people only one couple unfortunately signed up. What a CON.... We had spent $5000 to be a member, but that wasn't good enough, Baxter wanted us to spend another $20k within weeks of signing up.

From there they send texts of trade recommendations, So I started trading a few here and there. Well that wasn't working because I must have been picking the ones that seemed to loose. So I made a decision to trade ALL recommendations that they sent. Not much better, I hit a few profits and a few losses all in all I came out around even. So not what I was told during the inspirational sales pitch.

So I joined the Forex group (No cost) this was a managed fund so all I had to do was put a few thousand dollars into an account that I couldn't touch and watch it grow.........Sorry disappear. Yep thats right, I made the decision to cash out once my money reached $900. This lasted about 3 weeks.

So once I pulled my money out I have not made another trade since. And guess what, my banks interest rate is growing that money much faster that the Australian Investment Education did.

Dont waste your hard earned money on these guys. Its a Scam and I have since been warned by people who are major players in the industry. I would have asked their opinion before signing up but at that stage I didn't know them or anything about trading.

Lesson learned: If its too good to be true it usually is!


----------



## James3010 (18 September 2019)

Hi Guy,

Yesterday I went to an hour and a half lecture of Andrew Baxter, the owner of  
Australian Investment Education. He presented to us his method of investing in the stock market, and showed us a few of his clients results. I was very surprise to see how people can make about 20% and more profit over their investment. 

The membership fee for his course is 6K, and when searching about his company on google, I was able to found many good reviews as well as bad ones. 

I wander if anyone here had any type of experience with his service, and willing to share it to help me understand if I should purchase the membership or look somewhere else. 

Thanks

James


----------



## qldfrog (18 September 2019)

I think reading the posts  about this in that thread should tell you all you need to know


----------



## James3010 (18 September 2019)

Most of the time posts in the thread are old. I am wandering if any one had recent experience with them


----------



## willoneau (18 September 2019)

James3010 said:


> Most of the time posts in the thread are old. I am wandering if any one had recent experience with them



Do you think people change the way they take your money?
Join in here, ask questions and learn to do it yourself, many here already do it.


----------



## Junior (18 September 2019)

James3010 said:


> Most of the time posts in the thread are old. I am wandering if any one had recent experience with them




Red Flag 1. They are based on the Gold Coast.

Reg Flag 2. Spruiking returns of 20% + per annum

If I could make 20%+ per annum compounded, I would not waste the majority of my free time charging newbies $6,000 to participate in a short course, and then try and sting them for another $20,000 for a piece of software.....look at the guy's events, he's hitting up regional centres at 6pm on a weeknight.  Is that how'd you'd spend your time if you had serious wealth?

20% per annum, think about it, if you started with $200k:

Year 1 $200,000
2  $240,000
3  $288,000
4  $345,600
5  $414,720
6  $497,664
7  $597,197
8  $716,636
9  $859,963
10 $1,031,956
11 $1,238,347
12 $1,486,017
13 $1,783,220
14 $2,139,864
15 $2,567,837
16 $3,081,404
17 $3,697,685
18 $4,437,222
19 $5,324,667
20 $6,389,600


----------



## James3010 (18 September 2019)

Junior said:


> Red Flag 1. They are based on the Gold Coast.
> 
> Reg Flag 2. Spruiking returns of 20% + per annum
> 
> ...




I can see how someone like him who has enough money is looking for something else in his life, and this is another project for him. The  reason for the high membership costs is to attract only the serious people, at least  according to his words in the lecture. In the company website, there are many good reviews, but I guess this days, if you have enough money you can buy anything. 

Why Gold cost is a RED flag?


----------



## Junior (24 October 2019)

Betoota explains it better than I ever could.



> *Man Who Has Secret To Making Millions From Property Investment Decides To Run Property Seminars Instead *
> By The Shovel on October 17, 2019
> 
> A Gold Coast man whose secret investment strategy will allow you to earn millions of dollars and quit your day job within 6 months, has strangely opted not to make millions of dollars himself, and is instead running a gruelling schedule of $99 seminars in suburban conference centres around the country.
> ...


----------



## freebird54 (16 March 2020)

Junior said:


> Betoota explains it better than I ever could.




Brilliant - can I quote this please?


----------



## johnyiu (14 August 2020)

James3010 said:


> I can see how someone like him who has enough money is looking for something else in his life, and this is another project for him. The  reason for the high membership costs is to attract only the serious people, at least  according to his words in the lecture. In the company website, there are many good reviews, but I guess this days, if you have enough money you can buy anything.
> 
> Why Gold cost is a RED flag?



I will be surprised if a company website contains bad reviews. 

Thank you for this thread, I was about to sign up until I read this post.


----------



## Dance77 (20 July 2022)

freebird54 said:


> Brilliant - can I quote this please?



Funny that's been wiped as well


----------



## Dance77 (20 July 2022)

So in a recent phone call I had from this group there talking about option trading method with puts. 
It's great knowledge for sure but at 7k lifetime membership I am really on the fence.
It sounds like their a great help but can some one tell me if they really do help as much as they say they do


----------



## Spikey (27 July 2022)

Looks like things don't change... maybe I've sat through too many slimy sales pitches before that I'm now starting to develop a "spidey sense". 

Just got out one of his online pitches (much cheaper for him than booking a regional hotel and having to fork out for refreshments), where there was an open chat box... 

Strangely enough as soon as I asked about cost I was blocked from the group chat and censored to an "admin only" chat which then tried to directly push me into a "phone CONsult"

Looks like some people never change, then why would you when people hand you money and blame themselves for the losses.


----------



## divs4ever (27 July 2022)

James3010 said:


> I can see how someone like him who has enough money is looking for something else in his life, and this is another project for him. The  reason for the high membership costs is to attract only the serious people, at least  according to his words in the lecture. In the company website, there are many good reviews, but I guess this days, if you have enough money you can buy anything.
> 
> Why Gold cost is a RED flag?



 one of those things in nature  

 interesting assets ,  some marinas  close  by  as is an fair-sized airport ,  it is also close to the NSW ( in case you are only  breaking state laws )

 a fair-sized underworld element  , a reasonably large seniors population 

 some fancy hotels/resorts handy for conferences and seminars  AND an area with a long history  of get rich schemes ( which may or maybe involve property development ... often on drained swamp )


----------



## Junior (22 November 2022)

Baxter's ads are popping up on my social media feeds everywhere.

Has anyone had any recent experience with Australian Investment Education?


----------

